# Buck Run Pottery goes to Nationals!



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Just have to thank the DGI folks that came by our booth and introduced themselves.
We would also like to say thanks to everyone involved with the show who made us so welcome and helped with every detail.
The host group was wonderful and so many of the deserving award winners were kind enough to come by and tell us how much they liked the pottery we made. We met such a wonderful group of top breeders who all have that appreciation of goats and the lifestyle required to live with them. I was so impressed with the amazing hard work everyone put in to get there and take care of the herds while there and show and catch a nap and get up and show again. Some very impressive dedicated folks! 
We were privileged to be selected to make the awards and very pleased to have such a positive response. 

Thank you everyone. Goat people are the best! 
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lee post your group photo of the trophy awards! vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok- these are the few we had time to photo- we were slamming them in the boxes hot out of the kiln on the way out the door to Kentucky!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so glad you got to go Lee! Lindsey says "Sweet Crockery"!!! :rofl :rofl. It was so funny you had to hear. Indeed, very very lovely pottery, I am sur ethey are well deserved Glad your back too. Tam


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh Lee there Beautiful!!!!!!!! Congrats!!! 
Sounds like you had a nice time 
Glad you are back though


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Lee,
It was so good to meet you & Don after all the emails. Your pottery was absolutely lovely and I can't hardly wait till our piece is done. I saw so many thing I just loved, your pottery could become addictive.

Tamera


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

So beautful Lee! I saw it in some of the pictures on the blog that is being done on the Nationals.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Exquisite! (i had to try to find something other than 'beautiful'  ) I have to keep going back up to look at it!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful Lee, glad you enjoyed Nationals and all went well.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Lovely work Lee and so very beautiful! Glad you were able to make nationals, sounds like it was a whilwind trip and then some! Now it's time for R & R hopefully!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone! And Sondra the sign for our checkout stand was a HIT! I am waiting for someone to forward pics of the booth since all we took were goat pics so you can see how great it looks. No RandR yet Bernice! Started picking berries at 5:30 am and gave up at 10! Much to do after so many days gone following so many days buried up in pots. And nicely....we took lots of orders too. And several clubs talked to us about custom awards so it was very good exposure for our business. Thanks again to all who helped this happen. I was only sorry that we could not stay to see all breeds do their stuff but since Don has picked out lots of places to buy new goats in just the 4 days we were there it was probably a very good thing. Really wanted to see Sr. LM does! Some real beauties there.
Audra can you send me the link to the blog so I can link it to my website? Thanks!
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Look at this great ringside seat we had! You can see my little pin head gawking :biggrin

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

Georgous girls and pottery! I wish I was that talented in art, although my grandpa does western bronze art and my uncle cuts dimonds. But that is about the only art talented people in the family. lol (it is a really really big family!)


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

http://adganationals.wordpress.com/

There are pics in there where a couple of breeders have displayed their awards and you can see your pottery among the awards. When I saw it, I told my husband, "Hey there's Lee's pottery!"

He gave me a blank look :rolleyes


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I was glad I got to meet you Lee and bring home a little bowl!! I loved all your stuff


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes it was fun to see you too Amber!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I really don't know about the political correctness of photographing and posting animals that belong to other people so if this is a big no no please moderators- feel free to remove. Here are a couple of shots from the Nubian diary herd class. The consistency in these animals is wonderful.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

what great pics--thanks for sharing! You DID have a super ring-side seat!


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Stunning absolutley stunning.

Anne


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Lee, I am so sorry we missed you, but it was probably for the best because I would have spent too much money! As it was, I got a few cool things and completely forgot to pick up inflations... anyhow, at the end of the day Thursday, Redwood Hills had a display that would make my china cabinet envious. It was gorgeous!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Lee, 

the awards look great, love the pictures 

Jana


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been having everyone in my family look at all your gorgeous stuff this week. I keep saying "y'all have GOT to see this beautiful pottery!" Maybe they'll remember when it's my birthday! LOL
Anyway I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Lee and Don, You all did such a great Job and I SO love my pottery...the Pitcher is just one of my favorite gifts ever!

I heard nothing but positive comments about ALL the awards that you both made.

Thank you so much,

Paula


----------

